# Check Point VPN Client and FreeBSD



## vieron (Sep 18, 2019)

For over a year now I have been using FreeBSD on my work laptop. Up until now I have been using vpnc client to connect to a Cisco VPN solution, but on Monday the company for which I work will switch to a Check Point VPN solution and I have until then to find a way to connect to Check Point VPN from FreeBSD. So far this is what I have been thinking might be a possible solution: (i) install Windows as bhyve guest, (ii) activate the VPN client inside the guest, and somehow (iii) route the FreeBSD host traffic through the guest. Would this be possible? Any help would be much appreciated. Even alternative solutions, possibly with links to relevant documentation.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2019)

Isn't that just a convenient GUI for an IPSec VPN? If it's plain IPSec you could use security/strongswan for example.


----------



## vieron (Sep 24, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Isn't that just a convenient GUI for an IPSec VPN? If it's plain IPSec you could use security/strongswan for example.


I wasn't aware that Check Point is some sort of GUI wrapper. So I tried to follow your advise and configure strongSwan but unfortunately so far I haven't managed to establish a (roadwarrior) VPN connection, mainly for two reasons: (1) I am not aware of the encryption algorithms required by the remote server (responder) and (2) I haven't found information on how to feed the required Symantec VIP one-time password (generated on a mobile phone) via the configuration files, after having supplied a set of domain credentials (username and password). Fortunately the Cisco VPN I am currently using hasn't been taken down yet which leaves me a bit more time to work on a solution. 

While I try to obtain the information regarding the encryption algorithms, do you think the bhyve solution would be a viable option to pursue or would you advise me to insist on configuring stronSwan VPN?


----------

